# ATT: Syndicate Kustomz



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I have shut down all production and shipping of Syndicate Kustomz Products Due to A Major loss with shipping and dammaged items. I am starting a mail Book for those customers who would like more info and are interested in products we produce. 

The plan for the next few months is to regroup.

New shipping Carrier,

New production,

Faster turn around,

Ready to ship stock,

As Far as orders dealt with through LIU, He is an honest Guy and will make good on any outstanding items. I do plan on working with LIU in the future.

Thank you 
Mike Roberts,
Owner, Designer,
Syndicate Kustomz

Please email me to be added to our Mail book.

[email protected]


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

so uh, are you trying to get a base of people that are willing to buy more stuff off of you in the future? is that what your saying? you have me confused out the ass.

if I am right I'm in for sure. I want some custom work done RIGHT NOW!


[email protected]


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

on your bigger items such as trunks, hoods, bumpers, etc...you might want to consider Saia Motor Freight. That's the company i drive for and our on time delivery is around 98% and claims free deliveries are about 96%. we have terminals in all 48 continental states and freight rates are actually pretty good.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

havent had any issues with sk yet and half my cars c/f! i'll email u right now mike!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> on your bigger items such as trunks, hoods, bumpers, etc...you might want to consider Saia Motor Freight. That's the company i drive for and our on time delivery is around 98% and claims free deliveries are about 96%. we have terminals in all 48 continental states and freight rates are actually pretty good.



Please email me contact and info on this...

Please emil me to be put on the list...

[email protected]

Thanks for the support....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll email you later today....

Oh, give me a call when you have some free time.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its only a shame you dont do parts for subarus. you do some awesome work.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mike put me down on your list


----------

